# Shoutcast server per ssh installieren



## djsepp (28. November 2003)

*SSH Befahel zum beenden des Shoutcast Server?*

Da bin ich wieder, hab jetzt den Server gut zum laufen bekommen, aber raff das nicht ganz mit dem befehl zum beenden (kill) des Servers. In der Readme steht:

Under Unix, cd to the directory where you unpacked the SHOUTcast server, and type ./sc_serv to start the server.  You can start the server in the background by entering ./sc_serv &.  If you want to stop the server, send a TERM or INT signal by issuing a ctrl-C if the server is in the foreground, or a kill -TERM if the server is running in the background.

Signals support is included on UNIX.  Issuing a SIGHUP (kill -HUP) will force the DNAS to close and re-open the logfiles (useful for logfile rotation.)     Also, SIGWINCH (kill -WINCH) will reload the following config file items
(and, specifically, NOT items which aren't listed here) and start again

Mein Problem ist, wie lautet denn nun der GENAUE Befehl den ich eintragen muss? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Ciao Mfg DJ Sepp


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. November 2003)

ps aux
pid des Shoutcast-Servers ablesen
kill pid


----------



## djsepp (29. November 2003)

Cool danke. werde es dann gleich mal testen)

Mfg DJ Sepp


----------

